# Digital Scale



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Anyone know a good decent scale to weigh herbicide and fertilizer. There is so many to choose from.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I have this one. It does what I need it to.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0113UZJE2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use this one for herbicides and this one for fertilizer.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I use that digital scale for herbcides the @Ware recommend and I will say it hasn't let me down.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I use the same one as Ware for herbicides, and ended up getting another with greater fidelity, hundredths, due to some of the herbicides I was measuring it. With that being said, take into consideration what you will need to measure.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Whatever Walmart had for $15.

I bought a couple weights on amazon to make sure that the scale measures accurately, always. The small 1oz, and 5oz weights probably cost $10, but without a way to make sure your scale is accurate, doesn't matter what the scale cost.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Local headshop/ dispensary should have a vast selection.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Does anyone have a larger digital scale that they use? I need the base to be larger


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Does anyone have a larger digital scale that they use? I need the base to be larger


I have one like this for shipping that is nice.


----------



## Matthawk7 (Apr 5, 2019)

I use this... cheap. Only up to 11 lbs. I think the top is 7in or so
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X9NQ8GX/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_fSWKDbRCC2KV4


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

I also have the AWS Series Digital Pocket Weight Scale https://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh-Scales-AWS-600-BLK-Nutrition/dp/B000O37TDO/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1543796155&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=gram+scale&dpPl=1&dpID=41jRR6dsBiL&ref=plSrch&tag=lawnforum-20 that Ware and others are using. Works great.

I also have this scale for measuring larger quantities like AMS and citric acid: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077XYNS5R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

